# Should I buy this bike?



## TheFizzer (Jan 7, 2014)

What year do you guys think this Schwinn is?  I know it would help if I had the serial # but this is just a bike I'm looking to buy.  Also, what is a good price to pay for this bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2014)

This bike has been on Ebay a couple of times and didn't sell because the seller is a moron and is hard to deal with. At the start bid I think its a good deal but the bike is pretty crusty and I'm not sure how the paint and chrome will come out-they look pretty toasty. Also depends on you intentions-keep or flip? See the following link. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51441-Anyone-here-get-this-one


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 7, 2014)

*Looks like a B6 to me.*

Looks just like the one I am doing.  Beauty in the eye of the beholder.

Mike


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2014)

If you have to ask - the answer is no.... You should be able to make up your own mind. If you only buy stuff you like and want, you'll have a lot less buyers remorse.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 7, 2014)

catfish said:


> If you have to ask - the answer is no.... You should be able to make up your own mind. If you only buy stuff you like and want, you'll have a lot less buyers remorse.




Ummmm thanks for you help


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> This bike has been on Ebay a couple of times and didn't sell because the seller is a moron and is hard to deal with. At the start bid I think its a good deal but the bike is pretty crusty and I'm not sure how the paint and chrome will come out-they look pretty toasty. Also depends on you intentions-keep or flip? See the following link. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51441-Anyone-here-get-this-one




Thanks. I had not seen it on ebay but saw it for sale local.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 7, 2014)

*Here's the ebay listing ........*

They won't ship it ... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221346195485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 7, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> They won't ship it ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221346195485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




I am local


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2014)

Or, you could just buy this one- I DO ship 

Darcie

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51116-F-S-1950-Schwinn-B6


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 7, 2014)

Well played ^

I'd go with that one !!!



pap
.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 7, 2014)

The forebrake is a plus, as is the rack, as is the springer, seat picked up later.
At 550 without added shipping, its a good deal, but I would propose a 500 cash pickup asap before it ends on ebay today.
Chris


----------



## oskisan (Jan 7, 2014)

*did someone say how much the guy was asking?*

I haven't seen it on ebay... how much was the guy asking for it?

Ken


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 7, 2014)

starting bid is 550 with an hour or so left to go, no reserve and no bids yet. I agree the forebrake is a plus. after looking at the pictures I think Shawn is right, I wouldn't pay much more than 550. The fact you are local and wouldn't have to pay shipping is a bonus.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 7, 2014)

*Pretty rough*

A good rule of thumb I try to follow is, if I bought it for this much + shipping, could I flip it tomorrow for the same amount? You have no idea how many bikes I have had to sit on (or take a loss) because I overpaid. If you are going to pay the most that you think anyone would on a bike, try to make sure all the correct and original parts are there... 

This thing is pretty rough. The front fender light is rusted through on the side... If you want to buy a bike to restore then this could be it, but if you want an original rider I would look at Darcie's (depending on what she is asking for it). Personally, I only try to collect original paint bikes as much as possible, but that is just me..

-Ken-


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 9, 2014)

*still available*

looks like he re-listed it....again
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221350785206#ht_364wt_847


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 9, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> looks like he re-listed it....again
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221350785206#ht_364wt_847




I think the rack springer drum and tank are deff worth 500..polish it up and call it a day
Edit... Was the,1000 bin always there??..


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you will be better off paying a bit more and holding out for a better bike. That thing is a rusty mess. Take it from me, working on a rust bucket is no fun!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 9, 2014)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/4276527539.html


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 9, 2014)

A little rust remover & elbow grease, ya got yourself a gem!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 9, 2014)

He said I could have it for $400 & my plans were to clean it up & try to make some money off of it maybe but I would have a few hour round trip to get it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 9, 2014)

TheFizzer said:


> He said I could have it for $400 & my plans were to clean it up & try to make some money off of it maybe but I would have a few hour round trip to get it.




Buy it!!!!!..


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 9, 2014)

At $400. sounds like a fair deal. he should be tired of trying to sell it by now. been months


----------



## slick (Jan 9, 2014)

Just do like the Schwinn guys. Buy it for $400, take off the forebrake, relace in a rusty regular hub to match the patina, clean the bike up, resell the bike for $800 and sell the forebrake for $200+ and buy a better bike with better original paint. Sound accurate?


----------



## oskisan (Jan 9, 2014)

*Why are you holding back?*

It's a pretty good deal at $400. Wait too long and you'll wish you acted sooner.

Ken


----------



## slick (Jan 9, 2014)

It's relisted on ebay again...........same start price as before.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 9, 2014)

*Oh brother*

Not one of these guys... How many times is he going to list this? At least it isn't Craigslist for months.

Ken




slick said:


> It's relisted on ebay again...........same start price as before.


----------



## slick (Jan 9, 2014)

It could be worse...he could have RAISED the price with every relist like some idiots on ebay do. It didn't sell the first three times so i'll just keep raising the price until someone bites. Like that will work? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 15, 2014)

So I text this guy about getting the bike but now he tells me he has an offer of $602, ha ha!!!  I don't play that game.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2014)

The bike has been sold. I'm not sure why he still has the listing up. V/r Shawn


----------



## walter branche (Jan 15, 2014)

*for sale*

still on our local craigslist ,under bikes ,,also antiques ,walter branche ,,central florida


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2014)

See this thread--just picked up by a fellow CABEr a day or so ago. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?52407-B6


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 17, 2014)

Should have bought it 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 22, 2014)

*B6*

you can! the guy relisted it again??? thought it changed hands, maybe the seller forgot he sold it??? you guys keepin track? sorry to wake up everybody. he is playing the bait and switch game with the bike. still O feedbacks.  however he looks to have some(rusty) b6 bikes in stock.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 23, 2014)

ZOOK said:


> you can! the guy relisted it again??? thought it changed hands, maybe the seller forgot he sold it??? you guys keepin track? sorry to wake up everybody. he is playing the bait and switch game with the bike. still O feedbacks.  however he looks to have some(rusty) b6 bikes in stock.




Here's what I think happened.  The guy did sell the bike but he is new to ebay & ebay now has an option that if your item does not sell then it automatically re-lists the item.  It just happened to me the other day, there is a little box you have to uncheck so your item will not re-list.


----------



## petritl (Jan 23, 2014)

TheFizzer said:


> Here's what I think happened.  The guy did sell the bike but he is new to ebay & ebay now has an option that if your item does not sell then it automatically re-lists the item.  It just happened to me the other day, there is a little box you have to uncheck so your item will not re-list.




Correct; the seller is very new to selling especially on eBay,  initially this bike was for sale on his uncle's ebay account (snow bird) which is why the bike location said it was outside Chicago when it was really in FL. This was the auction with the changing shipping amount (380.00+). The reason the shipping amount was so high  is the seller didn't want the bike taken apart for shipping and got an estimate to have the bike crated and shipped freight. I was the under bidder on this sale.

The subsequent auctions have been on the sellers own new account; he is very young and while I think he means well,  his lack of experience and worry of being taken advantage of makes him seem phoney and difficult to deal with.

I was fortunate to of had a business trip to FL which made it possible to make the 4 hr round side trip to buy the bike. I offered him what my high bid on eBay was minus the cost of shipping would be since his prior actions messed up an opportunity for free shipping (friend relay).

I had to leave the bike in FL with a friend when I left last week but expect the bike next week.

If this seller finds another bike, he is ok to deal with but plan to pickup in person with cash...he is not cool with prior payment and having a friend pick it up, even if the friend has your cash.

BTW: I left the seller a message that he needs to end this auction and stop any auto re listing


----------

